

Ask HN: Have you tried Etacts? Is it worthwhile? - lionhearted

I was very excited when I heard about Etacts -<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1144560<p>I didn't want to share my Gmail password for obvious reasons, so I created a new Google Apps email account just to try out Etacts. It seems a little glitchy/slow/unresponsive to me, but I like the concept. Has anyone else used it and do you think it's worth putting in the time to tool around and get to work? I like being able to send an email from inside of Etacts to do a quick catchup, but then Etacts didn't register in my contact history that I sent from them! So Etacts users, feedback and thoughts so far? Worth delving it as it is now?
======
mschaecher
I have gist and etacts accounts, neither have worked their way into my regular
workflow yet. Both have seemed quite buggy every time I try to use them. And I
am not going to spend the time integrating them to truly see their worth until
they can solve that.

I do love the Rapportive Gmail extension though, quite different purpose, but
awesome.

